# Paulies



## Designerama (5/3/16)

Can anyone tell me how to use the Paulies bottle? Is it open and pour? Or find your own dropper?


----------



## Rossouw (5/3/16)

The long pointy bit has a cap on, just unscrew it there. Drip, fill, whichever you prefer, and enjoy


----------



## zadiac (6/3/16)

Hahahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/3/16)

Indeed there is a "hidden" lid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (6/3/16)

Oy vey!


----------

